# What type of fish are compatible/will fit in a 5 gallon tank?



## NoAnimalCruelty55 (Jul 5, 2012)

I currently has a large 5 gallon tank with my new female crowntail betta, Nahomi. I think she's lonely and I want to add tank mates. The guy at Petsmart told me cory catfish work and so do ghost shrimp but what else will? I wanted cardinal tetras but he said they will nip Nahomi. Please help. Thanks


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

NoAnimalCruelty55 said:


> I currently has a large 5 gallon tank with my new female crowntail betta, Nahomi. I think she's lonely and I want to add tank mates. The guy at Petsmart told me cory catfish work and so do ghost shrimp but what else will? I wanted cardinal tetras but he said they will nip Nahomi. Please help. Thanks


Maybe Dwarf African Frogs. They are pretty entertaining and don't bother anything. Don't know whether Nahomi would be aggressive toward them though. Nahomi and the frogs need water in the mid 70 degree range, so if you don't have a heater, get one. Good luck !


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

NoAnimalCruelty55 said:


> I currently has a large 5 gallon tank with my new female crowntail betta, Nahomi. I think she's lonely and I want to add tank mates. The guy at Petsmart told me cory catfish work and so do ghost shrimp but what else will? I wanted cardinal tetras but he said they will nip Nahomi. Please help. Thanks


In a 5 gallon, your pretty such stocked. The only thing I think you would be able to add is a snail or a few shrimp. A 5 gallon doesn't seem like enough room for the frogs and the fish, maybe a 10 gal. I'm also pretty sure that your betta isn't lonely, their more a lone wolf fish unlike a schooling fish.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I agree with Jayy. A betta is about all that can fit in a 5 gal. Some shrimp or small snails might work, but no more fish. There simply isn't enough room for any other fish.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Agree on the other posts. NO other fish but perhaps a snail which stays small.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I have a betta with a dwarf frog in a 5 gallon - there's plenty of space. However, if the tank is a 5 hexagon, then no frog. Shrimp and snails are fine as well.


----------



## Sanguinefox (Nov 29, 2011)

Some bettas will go after and tear apart shrimp depending upon their temperament. That said the betta isn't lonely. By nature they are loners.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Yes, I would not buy expensive shrimp until you know more about your fish. Even if they are fine for a while, though, it could change one day. There's nothing wrong with a betta eating shrimp. At least not for the betta


----------

